# GLUE GUN! HELP!



## desana (May 8, 2008)

Would a 20watt glue gun be hot enough to stick the ooths to the side of the tub thanks!


----------



## macro junkie (May 8, 2008)

desana said:


> Would a 20watt glue gun be hot enough to stick the ooths to the side of the tub thanks!


.as long as its hot enough to melt the glue its going to stick the ooths because when the glue hardens its sticks..  so Yes it would be hot enough.


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 8, 2008)

Don't use a glue gun - you are certain to kill a few eggs. I have used silicone for a number of years and have found it ideal.


----------



## macro junkie (May 8, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Don't use a glue gun - you are certain to kill a few eggs. I have used silicone for a number of years and have found it ideal.


i use hot glue gun i do fine with it, as long as u only put tiny drop on the end of the ooth and let it cool down a bit its fine.silicome im going to try soon as i get a tube.


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2008)

Just know what you're doing with a glue gun. 20 watt is definitely enough because 10 watt is enough for me.  Well, my gluesticks are made for 10 watts.

Anyway, it's not absolutely bad to hotglue your oothecae. I mean, Yen used hot glue for oothecae and we admire him and his skills so much. Just be wise about it. There's no need to put hot glue all along the ootheca when only a tiny drop is needed. I don't know if silicone has any toxic chemicals in it but my tube has warning labels on it. I guess if you're going to use silicone, use the aquarium or non-toxic kind.


----------



## desana (May 9, 2008)

Just been looking on ebay they have some 100% non toxic silicone sealer on there used for fish guess that should be okay. £6 a tube with postage. Used for koi filters.... :lol:


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 9, 2008)

If you eat silicone it will harm you, of course it will, but it will not be in durect contact with the eggs so they will be okay.

Acetic acid is released during the curing process, otherwise known as vinegar


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2008)

No wonder it smells like vinegar. I thought it was some other chemical that smells the same.


----------



## Stuart89 (May 11, 2008)

I think the trick is that you put a dot of hot glue on the side of the tank, wait about 5 seconds for it to cool -but still sticky- and then you put the ooth on it so that its not so hot it melts eggs but still got stick left to hold it. I havent tried it but I assume thats what macrojunkie is saying but its probably confusing for people that dont understand it


----------



## macro junkie (May 11, 2008)

Stuart89 said:


> I think the trick is that you put a dot of hot glue on the side of the tank, wait about 5 seconds for it to cool -but still sticky- and then you put the ooth on it so that its not so hot it melts eggs but still got stick left to hold it. I


thats what i do..but i wait about 10 seconds for it to cool before stickying the ooth.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2008)

:blink: Sniff, sniff, sniff, what's that I smell cooking? Oh Eggs!


----------



## MooSmoo (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought you'd glued a mantid to your head or something


----------

